
If work dominated your every moment would life be worth living? - TelmoMenezes
https://aeon.co/ideas/if-work-dominated-your-every-moment-would-life-be-worth-living
======
spaceprison
With a question in the title, I foolishly read this hoping it may contain a
hint toward a way to make work-as-life feel less soul-sucking or offer a way
off the treadmill.

Instead I had the pleasure of reading a paper that talks about a
"hypothetical" scenario that encapsulates my and countless others daily,
anxiety ridden waking nightmare of an existence whose only off-ramp is
severence, retirement or death.

So, to answer the authors question;

If work dominated your every moment would life be worth living?

No, but what choice do you have?

